# Auto Focus issue



## dgdave (Jun 13, 2011)

I just moved to MIUI from CM7, so I'm new to it. I'm really liking it so far, but the stock camera won't auto focus. It tries to focus and you can see it move past the point of being in focus to where all is blurred. I have another app I'm using now and it works, but I'd rather use the stock app.

Any fixes I missed?


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

MIUI has had an issues with the Widescreen mode in the camera app. Open the camera app and press the menu key and open up settings. Select picture size and change it from *6M [Fullscreen]* to *8M*, the highest resolution, this should fix your problem. They are making progress is seems but it is just not there yet!!


----------



## tmar23 (Jul 9, 2011)

mapatton82 said:


> MIUI has had an issues with the Widescreen mode in the camera app. Open the camera app and press the menu key and open up settings. Select picture size and change it from *6M [Fullscreen]* to *8M*, the highest resolution, this should fix your problem. They are making progress is seems but it is just not there yet!!


I would also change your focus mode setting to infinity under camera settings. Seemed to work for me.


----------

